# Cycle Hire in Tenerife



## Fran143 (10 Apr 2012)

Just booked a holiday in Tenerife and plan to cycle Mount Teide....can anyone recommend cycle hire shops and/or other areas to cycle whilst there.


----------



## lukesdad (10 Apr 2012)

Nah ! Just get in a bar Franster and look at it


----------



## ColinJ (10 Apr 2012)

I've seen several people recommend Tenerife Training. You will find a lot of useful information on their website.

A mate of mine lives on the island and he rides up Teide on a fairly regular basis. I haven't visited him yet but he tells me that it's a very tough climb.

He says that a lot of people get caught out by how cold it is descending from up there. Even on hot days he carries arm and leg warmers, a gilet and a cycling cap to put on for the descent. 

Have fun!


----------



## Edge705 (20 Apr 2012)

Fran143 said:


> Just booked a holiday in Tenerife and plan to cycle Mount Teide....can anyone recommend cycle hire shops and/or other areas to cycle whilst there.


 
When are you going Fran I did it last year and going again this year are you staying in the north or the south?


----------



## Fran143 (20 Apr 2012)

Edge705 said:


> When are you going Fran I did it last year and going again this year are you staying in the north or the south?


Heading over in September to staying just outside Las Americas....did you hire bikes and how long did it take you? My friends only just got back into cycling and bought her first road bike so she's looking for a challenge! When are you back over?

Fran.


----------



## Fran143 (20 Apr 2012)

silver dale cycle hire said:


> Hi I recently went on holiday to tenerife and their its lots of cycle hire choice, leaflets in all hotels and Tourist info...one company take you up the mountain teide in a bus and you cycle down...so no need to pedal, but they must go through quite a lot brake blocks.


Buses are cheating!!! lol, thanks for the advice.


----------



## Fran143 (20 Apr 2012)

ColinJ said:


> I've seen several people recommend Tenerife Training. You will find a lot of useful information on their website.
> 
> A mate of mine lives on the island and he rides up Teide on a fairly regular basis. I haven't visited him yet but he tells me that it's a very tough climb.
> 
> ...


Thanks Colin, you are the second person to mention the arm warmers/gilet etc so I shall be prepared....cannae wait but got to do the Lakes in May first!


----------



## Edge705 (20 Apr 2012)

Fran143 said:


> Heading over in September to staying just outside Las Americas....did you hire bikes and how long did it take you? My friends only just got back into cycling and bought her first road bike so she's looking for a challenge! When are you back over?
> 
> Fran.


 
Im over in June (First Week) Personaly from the South is the best route (Road Surface) Unfortunately there are not too many bike hire shops in south tenerife but there is a delivery service from the north, quite pricey though. I hired my bike from Diga Sports Las Americas they were very good it was 20 euros a day However you need to be aware of a couple of things - The road bikes they have are specialized allez they are triples (which you will definately need) They also do MTBs with real good ratio of cassetes. I found my bike to be adequate going up but coming down very frightning The trouble was the wheels were not stable enough in my opinion also the tyes were thin and punctured easily on the rough bits. Personaly I am taking my own wheels and a set of break pads along with my own saddle bag and tools

Now for the ascent The bad news your at the lowest level so your going up hill at a minimum of 7 - 8 percent until you reach the turn for Vilaflor form there it kicks up to 9 - 10 percent all the way with not many but a couple of 15 percent - 17 percent ramps However the road is good relatively traffic free and good surface. Up to vilaflor and there are plenty of opportunity's to eat and drink but if you can stay in the saddle to vilaflor there is a lovely cafe which does some great food cheap and has an outside area to lap up the suns rays

After Vilaflor it proper ramps up its all 15 - 17 % with bend after bend in fact there are that many bends in the road it becomes soul destroying after a while and its a further 22k to the top with no opportunity to restock for food or drink thats what buggered me I got 5 miles further and ran out of water I had drunk two liters in 5 miles and could of drunk another 3 IMO I'll be more prepared this time

Take plenty of gels and whatecver out with you there is no where to buy them in the south

I wouldnt bother going up with arm warmers I doubt very much you will need them at that time of year the higher you get the hotter it is However I would take a light jacket or gillet as coiming down so fast you can feel the cold You will be on the breaks most of the way down no sooner will you release them and your speed will be back up to 25mph+ in no time and youll be breaking into a corner. Be careful some of the corners are deceptive

Good news is if its gets too tough then there is no effort going back south its dowhill all the way you dont even need to pedal if you didnt want to

Tenerife Training is a good site but if you hire from them it will be pricey with delivery

If you have your friend with you it will make a big difference as your literalyy going 6-8mph for 2 hrs to vilaflor then a further 2.5 hours to the top (assuming your brave enough)

Shame about the dates I would have liked to have done it with you

Good Luck


----------

